# Ola everyone!



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2008)

Most you should know me from the other forum but I will introduce myself incase theres anyone new  
Im Charlotte, Im a student studying English literature, Art and Design, Psychology and Biology at A level. Im not currently breeding mice as I have had to give up my mousery due to personal circumstances, but I am always here to lend a hand. Ive been breeding for almost 5 years now, and when I did breed it was mostly show dove tans. A lot of the dove tans people have now via fae and dom are probably related to mine as I handed over all my lovely dove tan stock to Woodland mousery.
Look foward to talking to everyone, but please be aware that I am moving house soon so i might not be on very often!
Char


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya! :imgoingtoeatyou


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Charlotte, Welcome over


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Charlotte!


----------

